

WikiLeaks Cable: NASDAQ Folded to Chinese Regime's Pressure - jjp9999
http://www.theepochtimes.com/n2/world/chinese-regime-demanded-nasdaq-eject-network-wikileaks-cable-says-181131.html

======
unreal37
No matter your personal opinion of the Wikileaks organization or Julian
Assange, or the American-led dismantling and prosecution of them, these US
govt cable leaks had to have been the greatest treasure-trove of leaked
information ever, in history.

Journalists will be reading through the pile for years and perhaps decades,
finding tidbits of truth and exposing government and corporate deceits.

I do somewhat feel bad for the soldier who I believe is facing life in prison
for exposing these classified files. But it definitely was for the good of all
humanity.

Truth wins in the end.

~~~
ars
Hyperbole much?

These leaks were a dud, there was very little that was interesting in them.
The only thing special about them was how large the leak was.

NASDAQ bowing to pressure? OK, I guess. But earth shattering? That kind of
stuff happens all the time. Just about everything in them was of the "we
already know it happens" variety - all it did was add some proof.

~~~
Natsu
> all it did was add some proof.

Isn't that part right there the difference between conspiracy theories and
real conspiracies?

~~~
ars
No, conspiracy theories are also usually nuts, and they tend to ignore proof
when it contradicts them.

Don't get me wrong - proof is important, but it's not "the greatest treasure-
trove of leaked information ever, in history".

~~~
Natsu
I guess that raises the question of what the greatest treasure-trove of leaked
information is?

~~~
ars
Perhaps the enigma machine during WW2?

If you want an actual leak, then perhaps Watergate? Pentagon papers? The
Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo? Even Wikileaks own Afghanistan War Logs.

In the face of all those the cable leak fades a bit.

